

The NSA Wants Its Own Smartphone - pwg
http://www.uberreview.com/2011/09/the-nsa-wants-its-own-smartphone.htm

======
rajington
FYI, this article is 4 months old. Still good, but note the date.

------
frisco
I thought this was the point of the Sectera Edge, which has been around for a
long time.

